# Entry Level EMT Cover Letter (Request Help)



## NorthCalEMT (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I certified in December 2009 and (like a fool) didn't do anything with it. In 2010, I moved to Las Vegas for college and now I'm back in Southern California. I recently re-certified both with CA and the OC EMS and figured a cover letter would be of great use and benefit to me. So, here it is... any help or advice would be great! Thanks in advance!!!


***Name***
***Address Line 1***
***Address Line 2***
***-***-9466
*******@gmail.com
Date: **/**/****

To Whom It May Concern,
This is with reference to your job posting on indeed.com for the position of Emergency Room Tech within your hospital. 
Briefly, I am fully trained and certified as an EMT, and am extremely dedicated in what I do. I take great pride in my ability to provide assistance and care to patients in a timely and safe manner. I am an honest, and reliable individual with a positive, can do attitude that’s passion to help others is second to none.
As a fresh and enthusiastic candidate, I do wish to offer my services to your hospital and strongly believe that I will make a great addition to your family. I eagerly await the chance to speak with you further about my education and experience. You may reach me at any time on (***) ***-9466. Thank you for your consideration. I look forward to meeting with you in the near future.
Sincerely, 

*****Name*****
Enc: Cover Letter and Resume


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks ok, but I would change the "trained and educated" part to just your "certified EMT" maybe include your state and NREMT in that sentence depending on which you hold. Also find something personal on the hospital website your applying to and include it, such as relating to there mission statement, or an acknowledgment that its a level 1 trauma center, something.... Something personal to show you checked it out.

I would close it with something more like ....
"I look forward to further discussing this employment opportunity with you. I have enclosed my resume for your review and would be happy to provide additional information upon your request. You may contact me via phone or email to set up an interview; in the meantime blah blah example example"....


----------



## NorthCalEMT (Nov 9, 2012)

Back in 2009, the only way to get certified was through the NREMT. Now a days I don't know what the pre certified EMTs have to do... My question is: should I include being certified by NREMT (first attempt) in 2009 and it just recently expired 3/31/12?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 10, 2012)

ah, if it just expired then no. try something like this "certified California Emergency Medical Technician" or whatever you are certified at in your state


----------

